# New tires, wheels, tint and Mask... (aka bra)



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

Just got my new wheels and tires, Damani Tech-5 wheels 19 x 8.5 all four corners, Nitto Envo 245 x 35 x ZR19, all four. what a differance. Windows tinted, all but front. And last but not least a Colgan front mask. Now she's personalized. I have a set of performance springs on the way. 1 3/4 inch drop all four corners. The front looks ok, might need to modify rear wheel well openings. Has anybody dropped the rear this far? I also finally got rid of 95% of my pesky water spots. I did have a problem with the tint guy, he thought my GTO was a mustang. I almost took my business elsewhere... Lol...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Nice........So how did you get rid of the water spots?*


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I gotta admit....*

..I didn't think I would like the 19's, but those look good. Any speedo error or rub issues?


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Nice........So how did you get rid of the water spots?*


Steel wool always works. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Those wheels rock! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks good. I would get differant center caps, I thought thoes were AMC emblems, lol.






Just messin with you.


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Thanks..*

Thanks for the compliments... I got the water spots with Mothers clay bar system, and Stoners invisible glass, about 5 times. Ya the center caps suck on my new wheels, I'll find some.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Fast Freddy Kaye said:


> Thanks for the compliments... I got the water spots with Mothers clay bar system, and Stoners invisible glass, about 5 times. Ya the center caps suck on my new wheels, I'll find some.


:cheers


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

The bra should be outlawed. A bra sucks whether it is on a person or a car!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

JMM said:


> The bra should be outlawed. A bra sucks whether it is on a person or a car!


My My, we are very "supportive." Maybe you can get a "hand" on it.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

JMM said:


> The bra should be outlawed. A bra sucks whether it is on a person or a car!


Well, I wouldn't put one on my car, but his car isn't mine, yanno? 

That's why they make them in different colors and stuff.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

JMM said:


> The bra should be outlawed. A bra sucks whether it is on a person or a car!


Well cars are like people without bras overtime they look beat up. Ya digg.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

JMM said:


> The bra should be outlawed. A bra sucks whether it is on a person or a car!


ahhh how true......



gm4life said:


> Well cars are like people without bras overtime they look beat up. Ya digg.


Ahhh how true !!!!!

Black vinyl bra covers look like the car's wearing a condom... protective, but not natural!

Solution? 

A clear bra applied directly to the paint is the best I've seen so far on a CGM GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I regret not putting a clear bra on when the car was new. You cannot tell it's on unless you get up on top of it. I am extremely careful on roadways with loose gravel etc, but no matter how careful you are, the stone chips keep multiplying. 

350 clams is a lot of money for an installed application, but it's far cheaper than paint. I have seen clear bras on ebay pre-cut for the front of the GTO for as little as 9 dollars on opening bid. I have not seen them pre-cut for the SAP though. Those paint chips are driving me crazy, sooner or later it will be addressed, when it is, the clear bra goes on. *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> ahhh how true......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a clear bra on my car, I used to have the clear "bra" things on my outside rearview mirrors, but they were incorrectly installed. The clear bra was dealer installed. I would like to get the protecteant for the headlights and fog lights because the wind and sand here is like being in a sandblaster.

BTW: If I get another GTO I want the same exact 06 that Fast Freddy Kaye has I love that color.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks good -- except for the IndyCar logo centercaps. You might try fitting the Pontiac one off your stock wheels over them.

Glad to see the clay bar worked. Lime-A-Way will definitely get the rest off the glass.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

clear bra is way to go . had mine put on right after i got it . no regrets .but your gto looks good.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

*bra*

i like lacy and or push up bras i wonder what a lacy bra would look like on the GTO:confused


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

hey nice car man, i love the wheels! how wide are they?


----------

